# The confusing world of audio interfaces



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I've been reading the Recording and PA Lounge threads for a bit here, and my head is now swollen to the point of bursting. So much information. 

I'm looking to start recording at home, and I need an audio interface. I'll just be recording myself, so I want to be able to plug in a guitar and a microphone. I want to record onto a computer, and recording onto an iphone or ipad would be a bonus. I also want to be able to output to monitors sometimes, and headphones sometimes, so I can hear what I'm playing. I'm assuming this is done out of the computer/ipad, and not out of the interface. Not sure how that works.

Currently I have an irig so I can play guitar into my ipad. I'm looking for a step up from that, and something I can grow with as my needs grow.

I'd like to be able to record into Garage Band, as that's all I know, but it would be nice to get an interface that comes with better software. That might be a question for another thread.

Can you folks recommend to me a high quality, simple to use interface ($100-$200) that will satisfy these needs, and why you think it's a good choice?

Thanks in advance.

--- D


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It may be a little over kill for you but I bought a Tascam 1641 in Ebay a couple years ago for $300. It's a 16 channel with phantom power. It has monitor outputs on it. I have even used it as a mixer with a PA amp. I bought the Tascam to record live situations is the reason went for that many inputs. 

I use a laptop and for software I use Reaper. Pretty happy with it all. I could use a better laptop as it will overload if I apply too many effects to channels without rendering the individual channels.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The 122 looks pretty good 
http://tascam.com/product/us-122/specifications/


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I recently purchased an M-Audio Fast Track USB interface from L&M. It's simple to use and reasonably priced. I use it to record and playback (for performing) in Audacity, in both Linux and Windows environments. Works great for me and based on your needs, it might fit the bill. Check this out:

[video=youtube;pYu6eZZQVtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYu6eZZQVtg[/video]


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

In your price range I would recommend the AVID/M-Audio C400 ($149 @ L&M). I just purchased the C600 ($249) to be used in a small writing room and it is working well on 3 different computers. Good feature set and no hiccups so far. The form factor is nice, and it is easy to control monitoring, as well.

[h=3]Features (C400)[/h]

Pristine, 24-bit/96kHz audio fidelity ensure your recordings sound amazing
4-input/6-output design capture and play back multiple sources:
* 2 high-quality mic/line combo preamps on rear panel
* 2 front-panel 1/4" instrument inputs
* 20 dB pad on each preamp for capturing hotter signals without distortion
* Phantom power for condenser microphones
* 4 balanced analog outputs with monitor management system
* 1 headphone output with independent volume control
* S/PDIF digital I/O
* 1x1 MIDI I/O
Top-panel controls and assignable Multi button give immediate access to the most commonly used functions
Near-zero latency monitor mixer with built-in reverb and delay effects to inspire great performances
Built-in monitor management system to verify that your mixes sound great—and translate well
Start making music immediately with the included Pro Tools SE music creation software
Enjoy the flexibility to record with Pro Tools* and other popular music software thanks to full ASIO 2.0, WDM, MME, and Core Audio support
Powered via USB 2.0 (compatible with USB 3.0)—no power supply necessary


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I like the look of that C400. Has even more features than I need, and the price is right. It's one of my top contenders. I don't know how I feel about the top-mounted controls (all the M-Audio and some of the Tascam ones have the same kind of design). I guess it's good if you have it on the floor, but I wonder if a "stackable" design is maybe more practical, considering that I have limited space. Nice that is has Pro Tools SE. At the moment though I've got my hands full just using Garage Band though!

What do you guys think of the Focusrite Saffire 6 USB? http://us.focusrite.com/usb-audio-interfaces/saffire-6-usb It's right at $200 and also a leading contender right with the C400. 

The other one I'm considering (a little different in concept) is the Tascam IU2. Plugs into iphone, ipad, and computer. I wonder if the quality is a step down, though... http://www.amazon.ca/Tascam-Professional-Audio-Interface-iPhone/dp/B0085EC8BM

--- D


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Also, I noticed that some interfaces are USB 1.1, some are 2.0 and relatively few are USB 3.0. I know this relates to speed, but don't know if it will be enough to make a difference. I'm surprised to see that the Focusrite, which projects this pro-audio image, is only USB 1.1. Should I care about this?


----------



## filipre (Nov 10, 2012)

I used to own a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2, it's a great audio interface (the preamps are really good), quite cheap and really easy to use (at least on a mac). I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Focusrite Saffire 6 USB is only USB 1.1... I've heard that affects latency, so it's out. I like the Scarlett 2i2, but it has no MIDI in/out - not sure if I'm going to use it, but might be nice to have the option. I think the C400 is looking better and better all the time. Ronmac, how do you find the construction of the unit - pretty sturdy? Are the knobs and controls solid?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Duster said:


> Focusrite Saffire 6 USB is only USB 1.1... I've heard that affects latency, so it's out. I like the Scarlett 2i2, but it has no MIDI in/out - not sure if I'm going to use it, but might be nice to have the option. I think the C400 is looking better and better all the time. Ronmac, how do you find the construction of the unit - pretty sturdy? Are the knobs and controls solid?


I'd go AVID/M-Audio, they make good products. Does it come bundled with Pro Tools?

I don't think you'll find anything digital these days that actually feels "solid". We have $30,000 AVID ICON D- Commands at work and they feel like giant plastic computer mice!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Duster said:


> Focusrite Saffire 6 USB is only USB 1.1... I've heard that affects latency, so it's out. I like the Scarlett 2i2, but it has no MIDI in/out - not sure if I'm going to use it, but might be nice to have the option. I think the C400 is looking better and better all the time. Ronmac, how do you find the construction of the unit - pretty sturdy? Are the knobs and controls solid?


It is constructed of plastic, but I think it should stand up reasonably well. I compared a lot of units before I settled on the C600.


----------



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

Have some experience with most of what's listed, but a great bang for you buck is the PreSunus Audio Box bundle. Great interface, condenser mic, and headphones. The included Software is very user friendly and reasonably priced.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like that PreSonus Audio Box is also USB 1.1. I think that's an older technology that's getting phased out, so if I'm going to buy something I'd rather buy the latest standard, USB 2.0. I see the C400 is actually even USB 3.0 compatible.

I'm also looking at the Focusrite iTrack Solo. Same form factor as the Scarlett / Saffire boxes, with fewer inputs, and a connector to go straight into iphone/ipad. It's around the same price as the C400, and although it has many fewer inputs, i'd use the ipad connectivity more than the MIDI, certainly, and the sound quality should be around as good. http://global.focusrite.com/ipad-audio-interfaces-usb-audio-interfaces/itrack-solo


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Duster, if you can narrow it down to a couple of different devices it will be easier to compare actual units. L&M have a pretty liberal return policy (as long as you don't register the unit or software), so I would take advantage of that.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

ronmac said:


> Duster, if you can narrow it down to a couple of different devices it will be easier to compare actual units. L&M have a pretty liberal return policy (as long as you don't register the unit or software), so I would take advantage of that.


I think my bigger problem is figuring out what I'm actually going to do with it. I imagine that I'm going to be setting up this awesome home studio with all kinds of inputs, and I'm getting seduced by the features. In actuality, I'm probably going to be using this to record my guitar and a microphone into Garage Band just to have some fun. Since I'm just starting out in this home studio thing, maybe simpler is better.

I think I'm down to the C400, the Scarlett 2i2 (or 4i2), and the Focusrite Solo. Might be time to get to L&M. Thanks for the tip.

--- D


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I have the Scarlett 8i6. I'm really happy with it but its probably overkill for what I need. I haven't even figured out half of what it can do. I'm a home studio guy and I only ever record one instrument at a time. But, the interface is really good and the box itself is very intuitive.


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

I realize it may be a bit out of your price range of $100-$200, but I'd recommend another Presonus product, the Firestudio Mobile http://www.presonus.com/products/FireStudio-Mobile

I have the Firestudio Project and I gotta say that I love it. Really like the preamps on it and never had a problem with running Logic Pro 9 on my Mac. Having said that, I had trouble installing StudioOne (the included software) so I don't know if I was screwing up or what, but that was my experience. Other than that, I've loved it!


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I pulled the trigger on a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2. I liked the look of the 2i4 for a few bells and whistles, but it's new and not in stock anywhere, so I went with the more basic 2i2. Waiting for it to arrive from L&M. I think it will fulfill my humble requirements and then some. And if not, I can always trade up! Thanks for the help, folks. This has been educational.

--- D


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

This is a little over the $200 budget but well worth it.

http://www.rolandus.com/products/details/1166


----------

